# New old camera day! Canon AE-1



## Philligan (Aug 26, 2013)

Lately I've been dabbling with the idea of getting a crappy 35mm film camera like a Holga. I've been interested in trying film, and figured I'd use it for black & white alongside my T3. I started checking out Holgas, then 35mm's in general on eBay. That led me to Kijiji (Canadian Craigslist).

I actually got two - didn't take pictures of the other one. The first guy told me he had used it that day, and I showed up and it was beat to hell, and the shutter dial was broken.  I offered him $10 for it because the lens still seemed okay, and it had a UV filter on it. He didn't know anything about it, just said he bought a box of cameras from an auction. Then I found another listing, and it looked like it was in great shape. The seller was asking $120, I tried to haggle her to $60, and we ended up agreeing on $80, all over email. I'm normally too shy and never haggle on prices, so I was already feeling kinda guilty, when I show up at her house and find out it's a coworker.  Still, she seemed happy about it, and I got a deal I'm really happy with. 

Anyway, it's a Canon AE-1 SLR. It's mint.  I haven't gotten around to figure out how to date it yet, but from what I've found they were produced between 1976 and 1984. It's got the case (fake leather that's getting kinda crumbly), and was in the original box with all the original manuals - even the styrofoam. It's got a 50mm f1.8 (same specs as the prime I just bought, actually), and she had a flash for it, too. I forgot to take pictures of the flash, and can't see myself using it much, but it's cool that I've got it nonetheless.

I had to hunt around a bit today, but I found a local specialty shop, and picked up two rolls of ISO400 and one of ISO200 (they didn't have B&W). The owner was really cool, and told me to bring it in if I ever had any questions, and he'd show me how everything works. My dad owned a couple SLRs back in the day, too, so he should be pretty familiar with it. Oh, and the battery was $19.   I'm gonna order some batteries and B&W film online soon enough.

Anyway, onto the pics!


----------

